# Black Spots on Fish



## cmroewe (Jun 3, 2006)

We recently bought four new fish (last Sunday) two balloon mollies and two clown loaches to add to our full grown bala, two tetras and one pleco. All fish have been fine with no sign of sickness, when we arrived home yesterday one of the balloon mollies has black spots on it's body and fins. They do not appear to be moving and are bigger than those in the pictures I have seen of black ich, but I don't know. I do believe that we have had one or two other fish since we have had our tank (established approx 3 years) with this and I believe they eventually died. Please help we don't want to lose another fish! Also our tank is 55 gallons. The mollie seems to have no other difficulties, he is swimming normally and has a large appetite.


Some additional info about our tank
We have two live plants
Temperature 80-82
Nitrite normal
Water is always hard
Alkalinity and PH within normal range
Our Nitrate tends to ALWAYS be high
Carbon filters
We have rocks and the lights are left on during the day for an average of 12 hours.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

If you could get a picture of your fish with the spots that would be helpful. 

If your Nitrates are always High, I would do more and bigger water changes on your tank. 

I live by..."when you 'think' something is wrong.....start with a water change" and then go from there.


----------

